# Health Insurance Costs



## sant1530 (Dec 30, 2010)

Could someone provide some approximate costs for health insurance in Greece.

For example, bottom of the range and middle-range plans.

Although British, I probably won't be working in Greece and won't be of retirement age so I would not be eligible for IKA health care/insurance.

Cheers,
JLK


----------



## pandelis (Nov 25, 2009)

sant1530 said:


> Could someone provide some approximate costs for health insurance in Greece.
> 
> For example, bottom of the range and middle-range plans.
> 
> ...


I was faced with the problem of private health insurance until I discovered that I could in fact be covered by IKA. My insurance broker in Kalamata informed me that no Greek company will provide private health insurance for persons over 60. I then found a company in the UK, they insure world wide, for basic cover at the age of 62 it was going to cost almost EUR 2000 per annum, renewable on an annual basis, and probably with rising costs every year. There was also to be a "waiting period" for various conditions. I would like to add do not suffer from any serious medical ailments, but obviously health insurance is a must.
I hope that this is of help.
Regards


----------



## KathyK (Jun 22, 2010)

Pandelis, could you possibly put the name of the company which offered health insurance, or any other details. Much appreciated.


----------

